
Microsoft kills P2P Skype, native OS X, Linux clients - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/21/cloud_upgrade_for_skype_will_kill_os_x_linux_clients/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12128951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12128951)

------
stephenr
Another reason to tell clients I'm not using fucking Skype.

Also, what the fuck is a "Web-based native version of Skype”?

